# my sweet little lois.... :-(



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

This is my little Lois. I had her for one whole DAY. I bought her in a pet store in indiana called uncle bills. Well when I went in the back to get one she was the only girl there and there was about 20 other BOYS in a 20gallon tank smushed together. Well after I looked at all of them I thought they where all boys. Then I saw one that I hadn't checked and it was a girl. I usually wouldn't get a girl that was in a tank with boys but that was back when I had no idea about rats. But I got her home and she was so sweet. The next day I went to feed her and she was dead....  

So please don't ever buy from Uncle Bills Pet Center. They don't seperate there sexes and there cages are stufed with rats and the cages are filthy. I felt so sorry for Lois I bought her but I bet that was the best day of her life.  


R.I.P. Lois


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  you're right, it probably was the happiest day of her little life and she does look happy in your hand


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah, I'm so sorry for your loss. She looked like a sweetie!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

so sorry for your loss  xx


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. I don't shop at Uncle Bills because 1. they sell dogs... puppy mill dogs O: 2. they don't seperate their rats 3. they keep their rats overcrowded 4. I saw a TINY ferret there for a month all lonely and bored with a uri T_T 5. I see many sick animals there

But yeah, it's where I got Bert he was all by himself and very loved as he was a 'special' rat because he was hairless and he's probably my healthiest rat. But I'm NEEEVVVER shopping there again. If I have to shop at a petstore, it's petsmart only.


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

that was the most beautful story i have ever heard.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

she had the most fabulous end... she went knowing love and feeling loved xxxxxxx


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

i wish i could have her


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

There is ZERO need of dragging up old topics about rats who have passed. It's disrespectful to use them to get your post counts up.


----------

